# Texas Bluebonnets and critters



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I couldn't resist the Belgian mare and her colt. The were huge!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So that's what those are called. There are few here, not in the carpet like there but I do try to avoid mowing them until the blossoms are gone.

Draft horses! I've always been drawn to the massive beasts. And about the only commercial I look forward to is the one with the Clydesdales. I don't drink but those majestic animals get my attention every time.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Awesome! Very beautiful flowering pasture.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They are of the Lupine family. The blue ones grow wild. There are pink and white ones too but you don't see them growing in the wild, here at least.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are beautiful! And so are the flowers.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I love the bluebonnets...AND the drafts! Thanks for posting the pictures.










This is me and my little guy a few years ago.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Now I really want a horse!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Good looking horse and rider!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Thanks. It's a sad story with that dude but I'll tell you another day.


----------

